# Update on track build



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Today we put in the rails. Now I have to put in the driver stations, put up the walls, and start racing. We played on it a lot today. It's a fast track. Nick & I are excited to have it up & going. 
--fcb


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice!!! :thumbsup:
Hope we can make it up there sometime this year.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks smooth as glass. NIce oval! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Gonna be a fast track!!! Glad to see ya making progress. May have to make another trip up there. Who's the guy in the orange shirt observing  ??? RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh man, that looks great, fcb! I love your big radius curves with fast banking (but not crazy-steep like Tomy banks). 

Great progress!! Keep it up and please, keep posting so we can enjoy your good work, too!!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh boy! Now I feel guilty for not helping. Will I still get to race on it, even though I didn't help? Looks good. Can't wait to try it out.
hojoe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks great!!!!! ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!


----------

